# the sofa is eating my dog



## TobyBoxer (Dec 23, 2011)

well i cant belive how lazy my baby bullmastiff is. the sofa must be hungry lol


----------



## donnas1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

What a wee cutie


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Gorgeous photo's :001_tt1:


----------



## skylark3 (Sep 10, 2013)

When the wolf left the forest he knew exactly where he was heading for.


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

What a lovely dog.


----------



## DogLover101 (Oct 22, 2013)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------

